# Life Changes



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

Those that have followed my posts over the last couple of weeks know that I'm super excited about bringing my Pippin home here soon, and I still am. However, my routine was radically changed and will remain that way for the next 3 months. Once I explain, I'll follow with my question.

Sunday night, I went to work as usual. We were a little busier than normal due to the rain in our area. My routine turned upside down five minutes after leaving work. I ended up in a pretty nasty car accident, and after seeing pictures I'm glad I'm feeling pain. After my visit to the ER and chiropractor, they found a torn ligament in my neck, two sublex (twisted) vertabrae in my neck, two sublex vertabrae in my lower back, a pinched nerve and muscle damage in my neck as well. I have about 14 weeks of rehab that interrupt what was my fairly quiet and homebody lifestyle. Part of my rehab is heat on my back and neck in the evenings since I refuse to take pain killers unless I absolutely can't stand up.

I'm guessing this question is going to get some common sense answers, however, I'd rather ask and hear what I expect, than to not ask and find out I'm putting any of my animals at risk. I had initially planned on slipping Pippin into a carry sack and going about my day at home for a few hours before I headed off to work, and some snuggle/play time after I got home and she was more awake. My chores around the house consist of the most lifting and bending and twisting- laundry, dishes, and vaccuming, however my 3 other housemates are taking on my household chores for the next couple of weeks so my back can start to mend, and I don't feel like I have glass in my spine when I go to work. As it stands just now when I get home from work, I'm strapping that heating pad on my back as quick as I can just for relief.

I know it probably isn't going to be a good idea to have Pippin out snuggling with me while I have a heating pad out on my neck and back, what I was wondering if there might be another way to get that bonding time with Pippin that I would have had, had I not gotten in the accident that would still closely resemble what my life was before the accident, and hopefully will return to once I've recovered. I never was a woman who carried a purse, and with my neck injuries, strapping a carry sack over my shoulder and neck right now just isn't ideal no matter how little she may weigh. (When I saw her last week she was 160grams at 5 weeks old and still growing  )

After going back and reading my post, my question doesn't seem obvious, so, my question is: What are some alternative means of bonding with Pippin when she first comes home that she and I can safely enjoy, and I can still continue recovering?


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

I don't see any reason not to have her out and cuddling or climbing on you while you use the heating pad - just keep her away from direct contact if it's too warm.

Feel better, too! Glad you made it out okay, all things considered - here's hoping for a quick recovery!


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

I figured I would do about 20 minutes with the heating pad after work and then get her out, if she's awake enough for some play time. Ill just have to make sure she doesnt snuggle where the pad was resting last until it cools. I almost burned myself after I turned off the heating pad and laid right back down on top of the spot it was sitting. I guess I am a little upset that I won't be carrying her around during the day like I had planned while I went about my routine. No time like as soon as they get home to get accustomed to the daily grind, and get used to things like vaccum cleaners, dishwashers, and hearing the washer and dryer start/stop. I'm thinking that part of my day will have to be addressed when I feel more comfortable slinging on her carry sack, unless I can convince the housemates to carry her around. (I don't think it will be hard), but that was gonna be bonding time between her and I. I messaged my breeder to find out how Pippin was doing. Apparently shes over 200 grams now. She's growing so quick and Im not there to see it!  Thats okay. Less than 7 days and she's homebound and I get to watch her grow up and become her goofy self! I can't wait!


I'm happy to be here and still able to follow through with my plans on bringing her home. Things definitely could have turned out differently. I've never been one to sit idly by and let injuries slow me down in my quest for what makes me happy. I'm not about to start now. I'm too big of a B****, and too stubborn to let that happen. :lol: Mom always said I was the Bull and the world was my China Shop.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

You'll find out when you get her what her bonding style is; if she's super active and just wants to run, or if she will curl on or near you to sleep. If it's the second one any time that you are just sitting or laying down she'll be able to sit with you. If the heat is not too hot to be against your skin it probable won't bother her too bad as long as she doesn't get prolonged contact with it directly. If she's just wrapped in a blanket or snuggled in a fleece bag then it will be pretty easy to keep her away from the heat on your back. If she's more a running around type then any time when you are able to sit on the floor while she runs around is good bonding time, she'll eventually come to investigate you. It would be a good idea now to get a play pen for her so you don't have to constantly bend to pick her up if she's getting into trouble while she's out of the cage running around. If sitting on the floor is uncomfortable for you you could have a playpen set up on the floor in front of a couch or chair and just sitting with your feet in it will get her used to your smell and comfortable with your presence. 

I'm sorry you had such a bad accident but glad that you came out of it relatively ok. Good luck in recovering and bonding with your hedgehog. I'm sure you'll figure everything out.


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

I have been over to the breeders on several occasions before the accident getting to know her and doing some pre-homecoming bonding. She likes to explore for about a half hour and then find a spot to take a nap in. Usually the crook of my elbow by my, um, well between the crook of my elbow and my boobs, or finds the pocket of my hoodie and takes a "hedgie-nap". A few weeks ago I went out and bought a bunch of fleece since thats what I intend on lining her enclosure with, and used the fleece for a blanket on the couch or while I was napping in my room. About a week before the accident I took the fleece over to my breeders since she was getting ready to seperate Pippin from her Mom and put her in her enclosure. She's also making matching cuddle sacks with the left over material for me. The idea/hope is that my scent will be one that she's familiar and comfortable with, and her homecoming won't be as stressful had she not been exposed to my scent.

I never really thought about the playpen next to the couch idea. I'm so glad you brought that up. Now that I've read it, it seems like common sense. Thanks so much! I seriously wouldn't have thought of it. My thought process has been pretty mottled since the accident and I've been overwhelmed dealing with the insurance and lawyers, that thinking of something as simple as setting up her play pen would not have occured to me. It amazes me how much even I take forgranted in my life, and just when you get comfortable, how quickly it can be changed, by your own hand or not. 
Thanks Moxie and Hedgie! I appreciate the Well wishes as well.


----------

